# Shirts barely fits on platen - How do you improvise?



## chobay (Aug 4, 2009)

I have some Small Ladies AA tanks, that barely fit on a DTG brand youth platen. They actually have to be stretched out about an inch on each side in order to lock into the platen. (Which alters the orientation of the design when removed from the platen.)

Does anyone have any suggestions or workarounds to be able to print on these shirts without stretching the shirt?


----------



## IYFGraphics (Sep 28, 2009)

Chobay,

We have ran into the same problem, several times we have printed very small youth shirts along with baby shirts on a adult platen without a hoop, you need to be careful to get the correct head to garment height but it has worked for us, the shirt is so small it just lays there without a hoop, course it also requires a little measuring to get the print in the right area.

I know it's not the ideal solution but neither is stretching it on a youth platen. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## chobay (Aug 4, 2009)

IYFGraphics said:


> Chobay,
> 
> We have ran into the same problem, several times we have printed very small youth shirts along with baby shirts on a adult platen without a hoop, you need to be careful to get the correct head to garment height but it has worked for us, the shirt is so small it just lays there without a hoop, course it also requires a little measuring to get the print in the right area.
> 
> ...


How do you keep the garment flat without locking the edges down?


----------



## IYFGraphics (Sep 28, 2009)

chobay said:


> How do you keep the garment flat without locking the edges down?


Most of those shirts are so small that after heat pressing to remove moisture/wrinkles they lay flat on the platen with no help at all, just got to be careful loading and unloading if your printer has a drawer the platen sits in like our T-Jet2.

Most of the shirts we have done has only been a order of one or two pieces so it just seemed like a better solution then buying/making a smaller platen.

Hope this helps.


----------



## crazymike (Aug 18, 2008)

We cut a piece of cardboard ti fit between the seams of the shirt that raises the printed area
up. Then tape the cardboard to the platen and next tape the t to the platen.
Use packing tape. It doesn't take much.


----------



## dmfelder (Oct 25, 2008)

On any given day, our print on demand shirt fulfillment services business generates orders for everything from 5XL tees to baby onesies/creepers. Since we must keep the flow moving (and since our direct to garment printing systems use a laser level), we use inserts like CrazyMike suggests. However, we've found that cardboard can be very inconsistent and is easily compressed--especially around the edges. Since our platen gap is only 2.5mm, there's no room for error. Go to Home Depot and get some wood or MDF.

Best wishes.


----------



## Big Frog (Dec 6, 2006)

We use neoprene mouse pads and neoprene square coasters for spacers. And we don't insert we just lay the garment on top and make sure the seems lay over the edges. The material is almost tacky to a garment (rubbery).
Cheers,
Ron


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

We use the mouse pad -tape combo. It takes a little time and practice but it gets the job done.


----------



## stone hawk (Aug 14, 2008)

I use the clear packing tape works like a charm! I also tape down the pockets for hoodies, helps make them flatter.


----------

